# Owners of Amazon K2 cover - please help



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all.  Let me start by saying I really do like my Amazon cover.  The first one I received had two 'bubbles' on the front so Amazon sent a replacement.  This one is perfect.  One thing, though:  I have only had it for four days and the spine is already starting to look worn, it has some wrinkles in it from opening and closing.  I fold the cover back when I read.  Can anybody who has the Amazon cover let me know if yours is doing the same thing?  I really like the cover but want to know if this is happening to other covers as soon.
Thanks!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Amazon cover for my K2 and I don't see any wrinkles on it on the spine.  I read with it folded over too so it spends more time folded back then in the normal position.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine has wrinkles.  This normal wear with leather.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. I mentioned this last week as well and finally got around to taking pictures last night. They're not great, but...























I'm not happy with the way the spine is wearing at all. Overall, I like the cover, but I plan on sending it back. I have been holding out as long as I can, hoping either the M-Edge or Oberon gets here soon.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

MIne has wrinkles too!! Guess its part of being leather.  It does look worn already.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. I mentioned this last week as well and finally got around to taking pictures last night. They're not great, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, mine looks like new compared to that.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think ours are out of the same batch, luv!  I just requested my 2nd replacement cover, hoping that the 3rd time is going to be a charm.  Better put my Borsa Bella 9x6 case on hold until I figure out what I am doing! I'll need her 10x7 case if I end up w/a different cover all together.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, I hate to say it, but you guys are complaining about leather being leather. 

And you're actually returning product over this?

Have you never had a leather sofa?  A leather jacker?

If that sort of thing bothers you, you really should get a different sort of cover.  Leather will always wear like this.  The Oberon covers will even do this after enough time.  Their covers will take much longer because the leather they use is much thicker.  But eventually they will also get "wrinkles".


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> OK, I hate to say it, but you guys are complaining about leather being leather.
> 
> And you're actually returning product over this?
> 
> ...


I think this is more than just leather being leather. It's not really the wrinkles that bother me... It's the "dents" for lack of a better term, at both ends of the spine. It makes the case look lumpy.

I do understand that leather wears and will get wrinkles. I've had several leather covers from M-Edge (4 of them) and Oberon for my K1 and not one of them has ended up looking like this, especially after only a week or two of use. 1 of the M-Edge did get some creasing on the spine after several months, but it still looked pretty sharp otherwise, not wrinkled and lumpy.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think this is more than just leather being leather. It's not really the wrinkles that bother me... It's the "dents" for lack of a better term, at both ends of the spine. It makes the case look lumpy.
> 
> I do understand that leather wears and will get wrinkles. I've had several leather covers from M-Edge (4 of them) and Oberon for my K1 and not one of them has ended up looking like this, especially after only a week or two of use. 1 of the M-Edge did get some creasing on the spine after several months, but it still looked pretty sharp otherwise, not wrinkled and lumpy.


This cover from Amazon has much thinner leather than the covers you mentioned, so it will acquire wrinkles faster.

Are you thinking of getting another of these covers to replace the one you're sending back? Because I believe it will behave in much the same way...


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Like luvs, mine is doing the same thing.  My M-edge platform just got here today and the leather does feel a lot better.  I like the hinge system on the amazon cover but I'm thinking about sending it back and getting an M-edge prodigy.  I'll probably hold off from ordering the prodigy though till I see how the platform holds up.  I got the purple platform and it's a really nice (rich) deep purple color and like I said the leather feels a lot better than the amazon cover.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> This cover from Amazon has much thinner leather than the covers you mentioned, so it will acquire wrinkles faster.
> 
> Are you thinking of getting another of these covers to replace the one you're sending back? Because I believe it will behave in much the same way...


I hate to take the time to reply but I must. It is the uneven wear, as documented in luvs photos, that is the problem. You can't really be looking at those pictures and think that is normal wear and tear on a product that is less than two weeks old, can you? Of course I realize leather will wrinkle, but her pictures look like a cover made of cardboard, not leather. The first Amazon cover I had didn't do this, and I used it for over a week. The only reason I returned it was because the front cover had two large bumps in the leather. The replacement cover with the spine problems has been used for four days. Not acceptable.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both an Oberon and a M-Edge on order.. Again, it's not the creasing/wrinkles I have a problem with.

While my pictures are the greatest, my middle picture shows the "dents" I'm talking about. I really don't see M-Edge or Oberon having this issue:










To have the spine break down like this after about 2 weeks of use just isn't acceptable.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have both an Oberon and a M-Edge on order.. Again, it's not the creasing/wrinkles I have a problem with.
> 
> While my pictures are the greatest, my middle picture shows the "dents" I'm talking about. I really don't see M-Edge or Oberon having this issue:
> 
> ...


Makes you really appreciate the Oberon covers. It does look like there is cardboard or something breaking at the spine.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, that is definitely not normal.  I fold mine back constant and it still has a smooth profile like a book.

Lara Amber


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm noticing the same thing on mine as well.  The lumpiness of the edge when it's closed from folding it back I assume.  I guess I will see if others have the same issue as well. and I might consider sending it back if I can decide on another case as well.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have both an Oberon and a M-Edge on order.. Again, it's not the creasing/wrinkles I have a problem with.
> 
> While my pictures are the greatest, my middle picture shows the "dents" I'm talking about. I really don't see M-Edge or Oberon having this issue:
> 
> ...


The spine hasn't broken down. In fact, there really is no spine. It's just a piece of leather with cloth backing.

If you continue to use it the characteristics of the wrinkles will continue to change. They may even out eventually so they don't appear dented.

You could easily continue using that until you are able to acquire another cover, and then if you still want to send it back do so at that time.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine is doing that too.  I've had it for one week.  My guess is they all will do it.  The "spine" is nothing more than a thin piece of leather with no support -- there's really nothing to stop it from happening as far as I can tell.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Yep, that is definitely not normal. I fold mine back constant and it still has a smooth profile like a book.
> 
> Lara Amber


It really is normal. I have had many leather products over the years, many of them have exhibited the same sort of behavior.

Had Amazon used thicker leather it would not have happened quite so quickly, but then again most people would not have liked the supple quality of the leather when new.

Amazon could also have used thicker backing material, but it probably would not have folded back as easily and people would have complained.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had mine for a week also.  It isn't as bad looking as your pictures though.  It looks a little used  from folding it back.  I can feel the edge of the cardboard too.  Otherwise I did like it.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an Amazon K2 cover as well. I have had it for a week and a half and have the same wrinkling. I didn't think a thing of it. It is what I would expect of a leather and felt spine. I think people may be expecting too much. There is also a review of the M-Edge Prodigy on this board too and spine wear is noted there as well. I think you may just have to accept this as a natural part of how a leather cover wears.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4977.msg104995.html#msg104995


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> If you continue to use it the characteristics of the wrinkles will continue to change. They may even out eventually so they don't appear dented.


It's not wrinkles. The wrinkles run up and down this area..these run across it. I think it's just the design of the cover itself. The "dents" (not wrinkles) are above and below the hinge area. After inspecting it this afternoon, I believe it's because of the hinge system. The leather strip that holds the hinge is causing the leather to not lay evenly on the spine of the cover. Because it is just the leather, it's causing it to look lumpy.


----------



## daphnetoo (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine is also doing the same thing.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine has a very small dent (or dip) in the same area as the one pictured--near the bottom of the strip that holds the side hinge. But the dent/dip in mine is _much_ smaller and less noticeable than the one pictured. I really had to look hard to even notice it, and I'm positive I never would've noticed it had it not been for this thread. It's that small. The dent/dip in mine seems to me to be normal stuff you'd expect with a leather product, part of the patina that leather develops with use.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> Mine has a very small dent (or dip) in the same area as the one pictured--near the bottom of the strip that holds the side hinge. But the dent/dip in mine is _much_ smaller and less noticeable than the one pictured. I really had to look hard to even notice it, and I'm positive I never would've noticed it had it not been for this thread. It's that small. The dent/dip in mine seems to me to be normal stuff you'd expect with a leather product, part of the patina that leather develops with use.


What she said. Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for my Oberon and to be honest, when Hugh gets that coat on, he'll probably never go back to this black one from Amazon.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

hinge plus leather and the fact that leather is a changing, aging (once living) product.
Short of being so thin it wears out prematurely I think most of this is in the very nature of leather.

I have my K2 case and it is now "back-up" since I got my M-edge. I can see where there may be times I will use it instead.

When I get my Oberon (purchase being held off since I feel I have spent too much money already) then I will have a third option.
I got the original K2 case simply because no others were yet available and I knew I would not want to have my K2 leave the house without some decent level of protection.

I am pretty hard on stuff, even as I try to be careful.

FWIW
EL


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Pawz4me said:


> Mine has a very small dent (or dip) in the same area as the one pictured--near the bottom of the strip that holds the side hinge. But the dent/dip in mine is _much_ smaller and less noticeable than the one pictured. I really had to look hard to even notice it, and I'm positive I never would've noticed it had it not been for this thread. It's that small. The dent/dip in mine seems to me to be normal stuff you'd expect with a leather product, part of the patina that leather develops with use.


 Mine is exactly like yours. A tiny practically unnoticeable dent at the very bottom, which can be pushed back, but the rest of it looks like a normal undented spine. I've had mine about 3 weeks and use it every day folded totally back and often, at night, with the Mighty Bright clipped to it. I almost never close it, except when leaving the house. I use the Kindle in it about 95% of the time.

So, I guess some batches may be more susceptible to the multi-denting or lumping that luvmy4brats clearly shows in her photos.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got my Oberon cover today and the Amazon cover goes back tomorrow.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Mine is exactly like yours. A tiny practically unnoticeable dent at the very bottom, which can be pushed back, but the rest of it looks like a normal undented spine. I've had mine about 3 weeks and use it every day folded totally back and often, at night, with the Mighty Bright clipped to it. I almost never close it, except when leaving the house. I use the Kindle in it about 95% of the time.
> 
> So, I guess some batches may be more susceptible to the multi-denting or lumping that luvmy4brats clearly shows in her photos.


I believe it _is_ a batch issue. My third Amazon cover is fine. First one had two large bumps in the leather on the front, second one had a horrible smell and the faulty spine, the third one is good. I still notice the wrinkles in the leather on this one but it seems more normal, not like the previous one that just seemed like it was going to fall apart. I am going to keep this Amazon cover even after I get my Oberon.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I must have gotten one of the "good ones". Mine is perfect, no bubble or dents. I am always reading it with the cover all the way around against the back one. It seems to be holding up quite well.
  Kdawna


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got my Oberon cover today and the Amazon cover goes back tomorrow.


Heather: Did you every get your Medge cover?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Heather: Did you every get your Medge cover?


Nope. It was supposed to ship out last week.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got my Oberon cover today and the Amazon cover goes back tomorrow.


Luv, aren't you a crafty type? I saw a picture where someone had taken an antique book, removed the book and put the hinges from the Amazon cover in there to make a new cover. It looked pretty good, actually. I wasn't sure what they used to attach the hinges. Would superglue be strong enough? Or hot glue from a glue gun?

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have my M-edge platform now and my Oberon comes tomorrow.  I can't see keeping (or using) the Amazon cover when I have much nicer ones here.  It looks crappy and I've only had it 2 weeks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Luv, aren't you a crafty type? I saw a picture where someone had taken an antique book, removed the book and put the hinges from the Amazon cover in there to make a new cover. It looked pretty good, actually. I wasn't sure what they used to attach the hinges. Would superglue be strong enough? Or hot glue from a glue gun?
> 
> L


That did look nice. I think he's the one who did something similar for the K1. I doubt superglue would hold, but I do have all sorts of glue around here..something might work.

Maybe I could try that


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Luv, aren't you a crafty type? I saw a picture where someone had taken an antique book, removed the book and put the hinges from the Amazon cover in there to make a new cover. It looked pretty good, actually. I wasn't sure what they used to attach the hinges. Would superglue be strong enough? Or hot glue from a glue gun?
> 
> L


I wouldn't trust glue either since it tends to pull away from metal - even if it is super.  I am looking at my Amazon cover right now and it looks as if the clips are a single unit (the comma shaped clip and the spring clip attached to one bar). That is held in a pocket that is sewn all around with holes to allow the clips to stick out which is very secure. If I couldn't replicate that I might combine some sort of strong adhesive that stays tacky and doesn't dry like glue and then have a lining securely stuck down over the clip unit so the stress is spread out as much as possible.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I must have gotten one of the "good ones". Mine is perfect, no bubble or dents. I am always reading it with the cover all the way around against the back one. It seems to be holding up quite well.
> Kdawna


I guess it's questionable quality control. I notice that the only (tiny) area of denting, at the very bottom, is fixable by just pinching it up. And one would hardly notice it anyway, BUT that area, at almost a 1/3 of an inch and the same small area at the top are where a padded-vertical internal thingie is not in place. it covers most of the spine. I guess some covers don't have enough padding in the central area.

I'm very happy with this thin, easy-to use, utilitarian thing and plan to get one alternate (M-Edge) for cafe use.

But I would hardly compare a $75 to $120 item against one for $30 though. Some of the scorn puzzles me, except that I would react to a poorly constructed one like the one luvmy4brats got by insisting on a replacement that didn't have all that denting or just return it as not satisfying my needs (as she did).

With the talk that goes on, there is a tendency to look down on the idea that there would be those who enjoy the Amazon cover, putting it down as something only those without a taste for super good looks could appreciate, when it is a highly useful cover and worth the $30 to many of us and just ultra light, yet very effective as protection.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

The fact that there are people who are actually returning product based on these complaints makes me keenly aware of the difficult situation in which Amazon must find itself.

Apparently there are people who will be shocked and appalled when the water they ordered is actually wet, and will insist that replacement water be cross shipped.

There is no way that the cost of Amazon having to replace the perfectly good covers (and yes, I believe that EVERY ONE OF THE COVERS IN THIS THREAD ARE PERFECTLY GOOD) will not creep into the cost of everything that we buy at Amazon.  They will simply have to recoup these costs somehow.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I believe it _is_ a batch issue. My third Amazon cover is fine. First one had two large bumps in the leather on the front, second one had a horrible smell and the faulty spine, the third one is good. I still notice the wrinkles in the leather on this one but it seems more normal, not like the previous one that just seemed like it was going to fall apart. I am going to keep this Amazon cover even after I get my Oberon.


 Gwen, 
I agree it's got to be a batch issue. Glad you finally got a normal one. If they lose money on returns of the bad ones, that is their own responsibility...

The smell on your second one. The smell of mine was horrendous, but I figured it would dissipate with time and I left it by an open window a full day. It took about a week or more to die down. A rubbery smell, but since there's undoubtedly neoprene in it, that makes sense. I wondered if it was also the chemicals used to get that black color too. The Belkin also has been horribly smelly to some, while others noticed nothing, so again it may be batches. The Amazon jacket's unpleasant odor took about 2 weeks to go 95% away. Leather was *not* the odor.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Luv, aren't you a crafty type? I saw a picture where someone had taken an antique book, removed the book and put the hinges from the Amazon cover in there to make a new cover. It looked pretty good, actually. I wasn't sure what they used to attach the hinges. Would superglue be strong enough? Or hot glue from a glue gun?
> 
> L


I posted the pictures and took them down because I put them in the wrong thread but he used cement glue. We asked him to evaluate the Oberon journals to see if its possible to glue the hinges on, but Oberon is not a hard surface and the book cover is hard surface. So he does not know if its possible!


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

why can't the hinges with the leather piece simply be stitched onto the Oberon covers the way it is on the Amazon one?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> why can't the hinges with the leather piece simply be stitched onto the Oberon covers the way it is on the Amazon one?


I don't have the equipment to do that and Oberon has said they are not going to use the hinges in their cover. I was wondering, therefore, if there was a workaround.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't have the equipment to do that and Oberon has said they are not going to use the hinges in their cover. I was wondering, therefore, if there was a workaround.
> 
> L


I wonder if a shoe repair shop could do something? They probably have the right equipment


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if a shoe repair shop could do something? They probably have the right equipment


What a great idea. Take both covers to the shoe repair shop and ask them could they move the hinges and attach it to the other cover!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lilly said:


> What a great idea. Take both covers to the shoe repair shop and ask them could they move the hinges and attach it to the other cover!


Now who's going to volunteer their covers for this experiment? Ah, I know..Leslie's got an an extra one


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had mine for about 3 weeks now and I have a slight indent where your picutre shows but nothing as dramatic as yours. I use mine for a minimum of 2 hours per day with the cover bent back. I agree that it is likely the leather breaking in. I know that I "play" with the spine of mine while i am reading which may be helping it stay in condition because I am constantly reshaping it. ~shrug~ but that is just a theory. It is important for me to have my cover stay in good condition because I am often in settings where it is best if everyone thinks it is just another planner


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wonder if a shoe repair shop could do something? They probably have the right equipment


I'm trying to figure out where/how you would stitch it in so that it didn't look like an afterthought. Especially with the wraparound design covers--probably a little less of an issue with the ones where the design is only on the front. And it would take some positioning to make sure it didn't interfere with your ability to fold the cover back for one-handed use.

I'm one of those who will probably eventually snag a broken down Amazon cover from someone to alter into something else, but short of putting a whole new liner into an Oberon journal--which between labor & materials will bring the price up & over just buying their K2 cover, not including the cost of the Amazon one--I'm not sure how you'd do it & keep the integrity of the Oberon designs.

Great, now I'll end up spending the rest of the day not-so-productively thinking about how to make this work!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

nelamvr6 said:


> The fact that there are people who are actually returning product based on these complaints makes me keenly aware of the difficult situation in which Amazon must find itself.
> 
> Apparently there are people who will be shocked and appalled when the water they ordered is actually wet, and will insist that replacement water be cross shipped.
> 
> There is no way that the cost of Amazon having to replace the perfectly good covers (and yes, I believe that EVERY ONE OF THE COVERS IN THIS THREAD ARE PERFECTLY GOOD) will not creep into the cost of everything that we buy at Amazon. They will simply have to recoup these costs somehow.


Lighten up already - it's really not necessary to keep throwing in such nasty comments. Obviously there are several people here with the same concerns discussing a problem they seem to have in common. If you don't like what they're discussing, move on to the next post and forget it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Lighten up already - it's really not necessary to keep throwing in such nasty comments. Obviously there are several people here with the same concerns discussing a problem they seem to have in common. If you don't like what they're discussing, move on to the next post and forget it.


In his defense he posted a helpful comment on a previous page and I haven't seen any nasty comments. I think he is stating his opinion on this subject in his post. If I had a cover purchased from Amazon or any other company and it was flawed I would want it replaced.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

In reference to the comments above about all the Amazon covers being the same, I can assure you they are NOT.  It took three tries for me to get one that was what I considered even acceptable (i.e. not defective):  

First cover - had two large bubbles in the front leather - not acceptable.  
Second cover - stunk to high heaven and had a spine that collapsed almost immediately - also not acceptable.  
Third cover - is great - no bubbles, spine is wrinkling w/use but not collapsing, smell is minimal.  

$30 might be chump change to some people, but I expect to get quality when I purchase a $30 leather cover, and now I have a quality cover.  
I really do like this Amazon cover and am keeping this last one, even after my Oberon arrives.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> In reference to the comments above about all the Amazon covers being the same, I can assure you they are NOT. It took three tries for me to get one that was what I considered even acceptable (i.e. not defective):
> 
> First cover - had two large bubbles in the front leather - not acceptable.
> Second cover - stunk to high heaven and had a spine that collapsed almost immediately - also not acceptable.
> ...


I agree and I expect to get what I pay for. I payed $30 for my cover also and if it had not been in good shape or had a bad odor that didn't go away I would have returned it. As consumers we shouldn't have to settle for a product that is defective.

I was making the point that the guy was posting his opinion not that I agreed with it and I didn't find the comment to be nasty. Presumptious but not nasty.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I was making the point that the guy was posting his opinion not that I agreed with it and I didn't find the comment to be nasty. Presumptious but not nasty.


I agree w/you, Linda. Just wanted to post my feedback as a (now) happy owner of the Amazon K2 cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gwen10 said:


> I agree w/you, Linda. Just wanted to post my feedback as a (now) happy owner of the Amazon K2 cover.


Glad you *finally* got a good cover, no one should settle for anything less.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Since I have one Oberon and another on the way (and lusting after 2 more of those, and a Noreve, and probably have a M-Edge coming too if I didn't cancel it one last time), there's no point in me keeping something I'm not happy with. I've got plenty of options out there.

Yes, it's probably just the nature of the leather, but, I'm just not happy with it and bottom line, that's what is important, Rright? I don't often return things, but I'm not going to pay to keep something I don't like.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> In his defense he posted a helpful comment on a previous page and I haven't seen any nasty comments. I think he is stating his opinion on this subject in his post. If I had a cover purchased from Amazon or any other company and it was flawed I would want it replaced.


"Apparently there are people who will be shocked and appalled when the water they ordered is actually wet, and will insist that replacement water be cross shipped."

That wasn't an opinion.... it was just rude. I'm sure he's helpful in other topics and I'm not insulting him. I just wanted to make the point that there were numerous individuals in agreement on a topic. His comment didn't add anything to the discussion and appeared to have no other purpose than telling people they were stupid. That was innappropriate.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> ... I am often in settings where it is best if everyone thinks it is just another planner


 That's my favorite reason for using that cover sometimes. And that's exactly what it looks like. Not attractive to a thief


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw this suggestion on the Oberon site how to use a Oberon Cover with the hindge.

https://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleInfo3.php


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Laurie said:


> "Apparently there are people who will be shocked and appalled when the water they ordered is actually wet, and will insist that replacement water be cross shipped."
> 
> That wasn't an opinion.... it was just rude. I'm sure he's helpful in other topics and I'm not insulting him. I just wanted to make the point that there were numerous individuals in agreement on a topic. His comment didn't add anything to the discussion and appeared to have no other purpose than telling people they were stupid. That was innappropriate.


 Point taken. I understand what you are saying but I don't think we should assume he was saying we were stupid. Others may have a different take on it. Some may find it a silly comment, or presumptuous which is what I thought.

Everyone has the right to post their opinions here as long as it isn't a personal attack on another poster. I don't feel that is the case here in any posts.

Carry on.

Thanks,
Linda
Moderator


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Anne said:


> I saw this suggestion on the Oberon site how to use a Oberon Cover with the hinge.
> 
> https://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleInfo3.php


I would guess that folding back the cover(s) to read would be out of the question with this combination. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread shows the journal/cover combination folded back: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4398.0.html It's definitely more substantial than either alone, as you would expect. I'm not sure how comfortable it would be to hold like that. The original poster says later in the thread that she doesn't usually read that way.

Love the idea still--especially if you already have a journal, or are picking one up secondhand, or if the style/color you want just doesn't come in the K2 cover at this point. I know we have a few other people who are going this route, and I hope they decide to post on their experiences.


----------

